# Java Application über ZScaler benutzer?



## Thallius (2. Feb 2016)

Hallo

ich habe ein Java Programm erstellt, welches über eine HTTPS Verbindung mit einem Server kommuniziert.

Nun benutzt dies Firma für dich ich das Tool geschrieben habe den ZScaler

https://www.zscaler.de

Dieser verhindert, dass meine App an den externen Server kommt.

Was muss ich nun tun, damit das Tool trotzdem funktioniert?

Hat jemand schon einmal sowas gemacht?

Gruß

Claus


----------

